# Rubs, sauce, bastes, etc...



## simoon (Mar 15, 2020)

I've seen quite a few recipes for these, and found some really good ones. 

The one thing that I am always surprised by with some of these recipes, is the addition of: smoked paprika, chipotle powder, liquid smoke, or any other addition to a rub, sauce, baste, etc, that adds smoke flavor.

I am somewhat new to smoking, but have been pretty successful with all my attempts so far, with a variety of meats (with the exception of an inedible salmon).  But I've never had a problem getting the right amount of smoke on my meats. Adding smoke flavor is not only unnecessary for flavor, it gets in the way of the actual smoke on the meat created by the smoking process. 

Am I the only one that has a problem with this?


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 15, 2020)

Heh. Funny. I've never actually used a recipe with any of those items in them. Maybe subconsciously I agree with you!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 16, 2020)

I've been toying with the idea of incorporating a little Liquid Smoke into the brine I use to cure brisket for Pastrami because I've been using the Sous Vide to cook it instead of the smoker. I think it's good without it, though. Same with sausage I don't want to smoke.
As far as smoked spices I don't know how "smoky" tasting they really are. I think a lot of folks on the recipe sites just think it sounds cool. If a recipe calls for smoked paprika I just use regular.
There are members here who are professionals, though. Maybe one of them will respond.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> I've been toying with the idea of incorporating a little Liquid Smoke into the brine I use to cure brisket for Pastrami because I've been using the Sous Vide to cook it instead of the smoker. I think it's good without it, though. Same with sausage I don't want to smoke.
> As far as smoked spices I don't know how "smoky" tasting they really are. I think a lot of folks on the recipe sites just think it sounds cool. If a recipe calls for smoked paprika I just use regular.
> There are members here who are professionals, though. Maybe one of them will respond.


 Try smoking it to an IT of 150, then SV at 155 for 24 hours.
Plenty of smoke flavor & tender as can be!
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 16, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Try smoking it to an IT of 150, then SV at 155 for 24 hours.
> Plenty of smoke flavor & tender as can be!
> Al


I'll probably go back to that, Al, now that it's getting a bit warmer out. I'm not a cold weather smoker :-)
Dan


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 16, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> I'll probably go back to that, Al, now that it's getting a bit warmer out. I'm not a cold weather smoker :-)
> Dan


Ha Ha me either!!
Al


----------

